# question about the A3 ECU...



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

Hi guys...
My mom just got an A3 1.8T (150bhp) at home but I want to get her a new ECU with the turbo chipped... is the ECU from the A3 1.8t the same as the one for the A4 1.8t? 
Which chip should I get?
Thanks for the input!


----------



## wolvie (Jan 4, 2000)

*Re: question about the A3 ECU... (nianmuzik)*

No, not the A4.
You need to get a chip for the Golf/Jetta 1.8T (transverse)
What's your engine code?


----------



## nianmuzik (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: question about the A3 ECU... (wolvie)*

anyone else can confirm this?


----------

